# New Wireless Router-Can't Eliminate The Guest Password



## WhatInThe (Feb 14, 2016)

Purchased a new wireless router which requires a guest password. As long as the device is in range the person does not have to re enter the password. Some are upset that unlike the 15 year old router that was replaced many new ones require one. Personally I don't mind because I'm already entering a password many times a day on my computer at the house.

Is there anyway to remove or bypass the password request for guests?


----------



## Mike (Feb 14, 2016)

All routers here are private and people
need a password to connect via them.

I only ever had to put mine in once, I
also added it to my phone so that when
I am out it will automatically connect to
the same service without me doing anything.

Several years ago it was said that hackers
could get into your PC via a router, so maybe
that is why they are now locked.

I have never given my password for my router
to anybody.

When I look at the possible connections in my
PC, there are lots and lots of local routers that
show up, but most are labelled "Private".

Mike.


----------



## Capt Lightning (Feb 15, 2016)

British Telecom routers have an unsecured channel that theoretically anyone can use.  If I look at the map of these 'Wi-Fi Hotspots', my house is one !!  However, the wireless signal is so weak that it will hardly pass from one room to the other, and the stone outer walls stop it all together.  Many tradition Scottish houses have problems with wireless devices.


----------



## tnthomas (Feb 15, 2016)

WhatInThe said:


> Purchased a new wireless router which requires a guest password. As long as the device is in range the person does not have to re enter the password. Some are upset that unlike the 15 year old router that was replaced many new ones require one. Personally I don't mind because I'm already entering a password many times a day on my computer at the house.
> 
> Is there anyway to remove or bypass the password request for guests?



Need to google the make and model of the router, you'll find a way to eliminate or change the guest password.


----------

